
Ask HN: Why is Groovy rising in popularity? - legerdemain
In October 2017, Groovy wasn&#x27;t even in the TIOBE top 50. Last October, Groovy was at #28. It was #16 in March, and it is #11 now. What is driving its dramatic rise in the rankings?<p>As far as I can tell, Groovy is used mostly as a scripting DSL in Gradle (build management for Java projects) and Jenkins (CI&#x2F;CD). Neither of these use cases is new. Moreover, since v5.0, released in November of last year, Gradle has started offering Kotlin as a DSL option. Other Groovy projects (Grails, etc.) are barely worth mentioning.<p>What&#x27;s behind Groovy&#x27;s recent rapid growth?
======
zmmmmm
First TIOBE is driven by search traffic which is driven really by activity not
popularity. That means that even say, masses of people migrating away from
Groovy to Kotlin would generate huge search hits which would cause it to rise
in TIOBE. (Note: I'm NOT saying that is happening, just that TIOBE doesn't
rule it out).

But I also don't really agree with your conclusion that because Gradle and
Jenkins aren't new that they could not be responsible for a rise in
popularity. I think those are both ever growing projects (especially given
Android depends on Gradle). So you get a continuous stream of people
encountering Groovy.

Finally, yeah, there aren't too many high profile Groovy projects, but it is
very pervasive as an embedded scripting option, and there are some new
projects (eg: Micronaut) where its a great option. It can be found in a lot of
places you might not expect (for example, I found out that Samsung's Smart
Things are all driven by Groovy DSLs). It's also very powerful for full
application dev, which I use it for. I think people underestimate its usage
because it so often lives under the radar inside Java or other JVM projects.
It certainly isn't too popular on HN, but HN is a very specific ecosystem and
intersects very poorly with the "enterprise" world where Groovy would have a
lot of its use cases.

